# Relationship:Why do you're/want to be in a RELATIONSHP



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just woundering


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

to feel safe and accepted.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Curious about the feelings involved with being in a relationship. Also pretty lonely, it would be nice to be with someone and have some fun.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Because being with someone who truly accepts and likes you is like getting a ticket into a different world. Her presence makes me experience feelings, events, and places i could have never imagined if i wasnt with her. And since the experience is reciprocal, i voted for "share my life".


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

bewbs.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I've never been in a relationship and I lost interest since years.


Can't imagine my self talking for 3 hours over the telephone! sending gifts! texting all day long!! :b:b:b:b waste of time!


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd imagine it'd be alot of fun sharing experiences and such although I'm not sure if I'd be comfortable opening upto someone


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Free sex


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I hear once you're in a relationship a basket of kittens is magically spawned that I could keep. I must have pissed off some celestial forces since I have yet to ever receive my kittens.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> bewbs.


I second this motion


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

To share in life's joys and sorrows.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Share life, happy, caring. Somebody to like/love. The idea, it's so money.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I suppose because parts of my brain are programmed to want one. It seems pretty unlikely that I'll ever get into another one though for a number of reasons.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Curious about the feelings involved with being in a relationship. Also pretty lonely, it would be nice to be with someone and have some fun.







You're still young,,, if you expect the worst from the beginning (like Rejection) you'll find yourself doing things you couldn't do before, including dating! and rejection you'll never hurt you!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

What about be part of someone's life? To share _their_ life? To care about them? These options all seem very self-centred. Feels good to receive most of these, but to give feels good as well.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

because cuddle lol
hugs and love literally kills depression
someone to share with
idk maybe find your other half, your carbon copy
even if you have no friends, bf can be my friend
feel loved
someone to laugh with
tell me they care about me 
ahhhhhhhh deep down i'm a hopeless romantic


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

Not so much _a_ relationship, but the occasional specific person I want to throw onto the bed, bone, make breakfast in the morning, and then come home to again. It's about a connection that can be expressed without limitation and that doesn't just move away to college in another state (not without plans to reunite, anyway).



moloko said:


> What about be part of someone's life? To share _their_ life? To care about them? These options all seem very self-centred. Feels good to receive most of these, but to give feels good as well.


To exist, those feelings need a specific person to be existing for. The idea of giving a gift is meaningless. The act of giving a gift in context is meaningful.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

it's not really free, but yeah, sex.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I want to share my life with someone and vice versa.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its like asking a fish why it lives in water.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

moloko said:


> What about be part of someone's life? To share _their_ life? To care about them? These options all seem very self-centred. Feels good to receive most of these, but to give feels good as well.


Very true. A relationship is between two people, not just one. If you get into a relationship expecting all those things listed, but aren't willing to offer that to the person you're with, then you really need to rethink your view on relationships. To me, making my partner as happy as possible would be the thing that motivates me the most and makes me happy in turn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A relationship for me would have to be pretty weird. I don't think I'd want to be in the kind of relationship where people kiss. Kissing is just not something I enjoy. I tend to enjoy platonic relationships more.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

To give and recieve love, to share our lives.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to be 27 in exactly one week. 

Virtually everyone my age or younger has already been in a relationship and seen everything they have to offer.

I want to know what sex FEELS like.
I want to know what holding hands FEELS like.
I want to know what cuddling FEELS like.
I want to know what going on a date FEELS like.
I want to know what a kiss FEELS like.
etc. etc. etc.

Maybe I even want to know what a fight, breakup, heartbreak, FEELS like......

Everyone has done all or some or even ONE of these things except for me. I just want to experience what everyone else has, to be a "normal" human god-damned being instead of feeling so detached and aloof from the rest of humanity and even most people on this very forum!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> I'm going to be 27 in exactly one week.
> 
> Virtually everyone my age or younger has already been in a relationship and seen everything they have to offer.
> 
> ...


Yeah I would love to know what that is like. I'll probably be in my 50's thinking the same damn thing.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ravens said:


> Yeah I would love to know what that is like. I'll probably be in my 50's thinking the same damn thing.


At the very, very, very least, we both can go through these experiences (or lack of them) together. You are never alone in your circumstances in this world, no matter how isolated you may feel.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Dat ***.

I'd write something mushy but I'm in a sarcastic mood tonight.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

BillDauterive said:


> I'm going to be 27 in exactly one week.
> 
> Virtually everyone my age or younger has already been in a relationship and seen everything they have to offer.
> 
> ...


+1

Happy Birthday!:clap


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> +1
> 
> Happy Birthday!:clap


Thank you very much! ^_^
I know you probably won't see my thanks as it looks as thought you have been permanently banned. My birthday is this Wednesday but I thank you heartily for the early wishes.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> Thank you very much! ^_^
> I know you probably won't see my thanks as it looks as thought you have been permanently banned. My birthday is this Wednesday but I thank you heartily for the early wishes.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ravens said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you for the wishes my good friend. :clap


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

BillDauterive said:


> Thank you for the wishes my good friend. :clap


You're welcome.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been looking for the right words to express how I felt for quite some time now.
When I read 'To share my life' I knew that is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, for compianship, fitting in and sex (no pun intended) in my mind. That's untill I find someone I've a real crush on though, hard to explain.


----------



## chanel95 (May 13, 2014)

Because I finally want something more than a crush, it gets pretty lonely. Making someone happy just by being yourself would be so nice.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Relationship? I'd just like something to put my d*** in.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Short answer - because I'm girl-crazy (ok, woman-crazy, at my age).


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

^I think it should be like that at any age till you find the right one.

I'm not sure I'd want to be in one. I mean yes definitely if she was supportive, optimistic, and loyal.. but to be Frank many women make me think of that song "I have one less problem without you."


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never known what its like to feel wanted, desired, and truly accepted by another person. Never known what intimacy is like, to share my life with another person and be the center of their world. For most of my life that's something I always dreamed of and I spent over half of my life trying to find it. But every time I got my hopes up I was rejected, hurt, lied to....over and over again. All those years of constant rejection and abandonment have destroyed me inside. I cannot put myself through that anymore, its just not worth it. I've lost all interest in relationships and keep to myself now...I just want to be left alone.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Because I don't have friends.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need it more than anything.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Because they could buy me shiny things.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Part of me wants to feel what it's like to be in love with another person. Another part of me just doesn't care at all about being in a relationship, and I'll definitely never want to be in a relationship with anybody who lives around here, so I mostly just don't care.

I think I also just want somebody to confide in who's open-minded and understands what I'm going through and will listen to me whine about my problems. I've never had that with anybody in real life before. It wouldn't necessarily have to be in the context of a romantic relationship though.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I rather be single. My reasons have changed so much over the years.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

all of those thngs


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Having someone to **** would be nice.
Also just having a close friend to talk to and confide in would be great.
There are lots of reasons to be with someone, it just makes sense. It's what everyone should aspire to do really, a life without being close to anyone at all isn't worth living. End of.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

The more I age, the more life becomes harsh and lonely, and the more I want to go back to my old days. I want someone (and their family) to share my burden and help them out on things I excel.



chanel95 said:


> Because I finally want something more than a crush, it gets pretty lonely. *Making someone happy just by being yourself would be so nice.*


That is nicely put.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Because being together makes an otherwise meaningless existence worthwhile.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not really looking. I have a different set of priorities right now.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Because being together makes an otherwise meaningless existence worthwhile.


That's how I felt about my previous relationship. I think that might be why I'm having such a hard time getting through the day now, even though I know that breaking up was the right thing to do. I think I need to find some_thing_ that I'm really passionate about to distract myself from the pointlessness of my own existence instead.

---

I'm not looking for a relationship, but I miss the intimacy. I'd like to have a crush on someone. A guy who'd be as excited to talk to me as I'd be about talking to him. That would be enough for me for now. I'm always _open_ to the possibility of falling in love, but I have more important priorities at the moment. It would be preferable if I felt better within myself before enterering a serious relationship again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I picked:

-To share my life
-To feel accepted
-Because I feel lonely
-To have someone to talk with
-It makes me feel happy
-To find someone to hang out with
-To help me in daily life problems
-To help me in dealing with SAD
-Simply to be in LOVEEEEEEEE
-Other


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Because being together makes an otherwise meaningless existence worthwhile.


Imagine how many of us single folks here feel then and don't blame us for being chronically depressed and some even suicidal, hahaha.  :blank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say for the connection but I don't really know if I want the responsibility


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I just want someone to take the rubbish out. Seriously, I can barely open my door these days and the flies are bothersome.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

for emotional,mental and physical intimacy.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

For the sake of experiencing what being in an (intimate) relationship would be like. It would be nice to have someone to talk to about a variety of things, and we could support each other, but not have it become mollycoddling or patronizing. We could just live, and experience life together.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

To start a nut and banana farm


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

The simplest things are overly complicated to obtain. I.E. cuddling, someone to date and relate, most of the things listed on the poll.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

To have someone who loves and cares about me other then family members and other things


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

relationship is gay


----------



## shiner500 (May 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


> relationship is gay


lol what's that suppose to mean?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm only in it for the nsfw hugs


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

My cat doesn't like to cuddle. This cat lady thing isn't working out so well.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I am too lazy to improve my cooking skills if I am the only one eating it o.o


----------

